# A3 already in America



## pyrogti (Jul 31, 2001)

Hey I wanted to let you know that I have spoted an A3 In America I have a video I will be posting later cause I dont know how it turned out. But I do know what I saw and It was imported from europe.


----------



## jettawho (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: A3 already in America (pyrogti)*

there ya go... theres a pic from a gtg we had in az last weekend....


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: A3 already in America (Vdubgirl)*

Nice picture. There's one here in the NW too, maybe two. I met the owner of one when I first came to B'ham 5 years ago.


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: A3 already in America (pyrogti)*

NICE !!!,couple years beck, in Europe, I used to dee these motherlovers all the time
therir have unbeliveble style and powerfulll engines, all around HOT beast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OnE.EIGHTT (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: A3 already in America (dubrmine)*

That picture in AZ is of an S3 but i hope u got that much. but that is cool. That whole car was sick and the interior was great. I like that I sat in it







no joke. bet that makes some of u jealous. haha i almost cried when i saw that car


----------



## brosB4hos (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: A3 already in America (OnE.EIGHTT)*

the A3 has not officially hit america, that one is an S3. I talked to the guy. He basically called Germany and said "send me one". It's a lot of work and ends up costing like 8k just to get a car over here and up to US standards. But it's worth it for say an S3 or a Skyline GTR. I've been in an A3, as well as an RS6. My neighbor is general manager at the VW proving grounds here in Az.


----------

